# Voice your opinion



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

In another thread a member posted email links to send a letter supporting crossbows. I would urge you all to voice your opinions as well. Here is the letter I sent to our senators by clicking the email links in the quote below. Feel free to use it as a template if you wish. 

Dear Senator, 

I am writing to voice my objection to HB5741 H2 which will allow for full inclusion of crossbows in any season where other archery equipment is permitted. All we need to do is look at the history in Ohio to understand that it is only a matter of time before crossbow hunters will outnumber current archery hunters and pose a threat to the current season regulations that we have in place. Some literature published by the pro-crossbow groups state that 78% of Ohio's paid hunters take part in the archery seasons. Others say that number is only near 65%. Last year Michigan sold over 700,000 deer licenses. Until we know for certain how an additional projected 155,000 - 246,000 hunters will impact the current length of our bow season we should not pass HB5741 H2. In all states that have allowed crossbows one trend is clear, hunters take the easier route, forgo more traditional methods, and harvest more deer with crossbows than they do with compounds or recurves. 
Please do not allow this bill to pass as it poses a threat to the seasons that traditional archers have fought hard to attain. Our season is long in part because it is difficult to hunt with more traditional archery equipment. 
For the record I am all for passing a bill allowing handicapped individuals and senior citizens to hunt with a crossbow, but would like to preserve the fine tradition of archery hunting in our state. 
Thank you for your time and consideration.
Sincerely, 




Riva said:


> CROSSBOW BILL REFERRED TO SENATE COMMITTEE
> 
> A bill that was recently approved by an overwhelming 94-14 vote in the Michigan House of Representatives has now been referred to the Michigan Senate Resources and Environmental Affairs Committee. This bill (HB5741 H2) will allow for full inclusion of crossbows in any season where other archery equipment is permitted.
> 
> ...


<----<<<


----------

